# I'm a millionaire!!!!!   ....again



## stsinner (Jan 8, 2009)

I was so excited to get this email today..  I immediately clicked on the link and gave them all my information..  I can't wait until I can quit my job and retire.. and get an L lens..  I've been lucky enough to get a few of these in the past, and I gave them all the information they asked for then, too, but for some reason they haven't sent me the money they promised yet..  This time, though, I think they really mean it.  John really sounds like a nice guy, and I can't wait until I get my 20%:
_Hello

 Friend, Now what we need to do to achieve success in this business is just 
TRUST.
The deceased Mr. Yuan Baojing was my client and before he was convicted and 
executed by the Chinese Government for murder in March 17, 2006, he had a coded 
account with my bank that he operated secretly with an Indonesian business 
associate. Below is a helpful web link that will enable know more about the 
deceased.

Xinhua - English
I and the account officer to this account are aware of this account which
contains the sum of $84,000.000.00.  EIGHTY FOUR MILLION US DOLLARS and I have 
decided to let you have 20% of the total sum of money. I will let you know the 
bank name that I work, more about me and how we can commence this business as 
soon as I get a positive response from you with the answers to the questions I 
have asked below.

For us to move ahead with this transaction, I will need to know more about
you. I will need you to kindly provide me with a brief profile of yourself
for my confidence, a kind of back ground introduction. Are you married, do
you have children, what you do you do and how old are you??? As soon as I
hear back from you, I will provide you with a more detailed explanation of
this business.

Have a pleasant day as I wait to hear back from you shortly.
Best regards,

John _


----------



## MikeBcos (Jan 8, 2009)

Excellent! You going to share the wealth?


----------



## mrodgers (Jan 8, 2009)

stsinner said:


> ...but for some reason they haven't sent me the money they promised yet..


I don't understand why you wouldn't have received anything yet.  Surely it is just some misunderstanding.  Perhaps with the bank accounts, they got a number wrong.

I'm happy for you with this.  I respond to every email I receive.  I haven't gotten any such as yours yet......  but you should see me naked!!!


----------



## thereforeiamx (Jan 10, 2009)

LOL. funny enough, i've gotten something really similar to that a month ago in the mail. creepy how sleazy people are.


----------



## LarissaPhotography (Jan 10, 2009)

My question is who actually believes that stuff to make it worth their time to compose the email?


----------



## thereforeiamx (Jan 10, 2009)

of course he's kidding


----------



## mrodgers (Jan 10, 2009)

LarissaPhotography said:


> My question is who actually believes that stuff to make it worth their time to compose the email?


Our more "mature" generation, as in Grandma who is too trusting of everything and wouldn't think twice about it being a scam.


----------



## Battou (Jan 10, 2009)

LarissaPhotography said:


> My question is who actually believes that stuff to make it worth their time to compose the email?



They where composed once, the rest are all copypasted from a website (I believe) with minor details deviated.

Sad part is, they will never hold a candle to the one I got


----------



## TwoRails (Jan 10, 2009)

How can I get a hold of this "John?"   -- maybe he has some for me!!  :shock:


----------



## DReali (Jan 11, 2009)

there was an interesting article i read about these scams. they tell you they'll give you a share of the money as soon as you give the them around $10,000 for the bank transfer fees (or some other ridiculous reason). 
people who caught on and got fed up started preplying to these e-mails stating that they would send them the money only after the scammers sent a photo of themselves with a tattoo or holding a sign that contained a certain code-phrase. heres a site you guys might find interesting: ScamBaiting at it's finest - Scam Baiting for Fun and Justice theScamBaiter.com 

click on "mugu museum" at the top too see the photos


----------



## stsinner (Jan 14, 2009)

LOL...  Look at this dummy:

*Leamington man loses $150,000 in Nigerian scam*




By Trevor Wilhelm, The Windsor StarJanuary 14, 2009Comments (7)






*An emotional John Rempel tells his story of how he has lost $150,000 of the family's money to a Nigerian scam.*

*Photograph by: Nick Brancaccio, The Windsor Star*




A Leamington man has fallen prey to international scam artists who strung him along for more than a year with the promise of millions in cash, but ultimately bilked him and his family of $150,000.
John Rempel said he quit his truck driving job, lost friends, borrowed money and crossed the globe in pursuit of a non-existent inheritance, after he was contacted by e-mail in what is known as a Nigerian 419 scam.
Rempel said he borrowed $55,000 from an uncle in Mexico and his parents gave him $60,000 on credit to cover fees for transferring $12.8 million into his name.
&#8220;They&#8217;re in it now because of me,&#8221; said Rempel, 22, breaking into sobs. &#8220;If it wasn&#8217;t for me, nobody would be in this mess. You think things will work out, but it doesn&#8217;t. It&#8217;s a very bad feeling. I had lots of friends. 
&#8220;I never get calls anymore from my friends. You know, a bad reputation.&#8221;
His troubles began in July 2007. He said he got an e-mail from someone claiming to be a lawyer with a client named David Rempel who died in a 2005 bomb attack in London, England, and left behind $12.8 million. 
&#8220;They used to come in the mail,&#8221; said Leamington police Const. Kevin O&#8217;Neil. &#8220;Now the majority of these are sent through e-mail. Keeping up with the times, using all the wonderful technology that&#8217;s available to them.&#8221;
&#8220;I was told once that they send out 30,000 e-mails a day, around the world, and they hope for just one or two responses. Once you return a phone call or return an e-mail, these people now have their hooks into you.&#8221;
The lawyer said his client had no family but wanted to leave the money to a Rempel. It was his lucky day.
&#8220;It sounded all good so I called him,&#8221; said Rempel. &#8220;He sounded very happy and said God bless you.&#8221;
The man then told him he had to pay $2,500 to transfer the money into his name. Then there were several more documents. Some cost $5,000.
He was told to open an account at a bank in London. That required a $5,000 minimum deposit. The crooks later sent him an e-mail with a link to what he was told were details of his new account. Some money had been transferred there for &#8220;safe keeping.&#8221;
&#8220;Everything was good,&#8221; said Rempel.
Then he got an e-mail from a government department &#8212; he&#8217;s not sure which country &#8212; saying he owed $250,000 on tax on his inheritance. Rempel spoke to his contact, who told him they negotiated the fee down to $25,000.
Rempel went to Mexico where his uncle owns a farm. His uncle gave him $10,000 cash and money for a plane ticket. He was going to London to make sure it was legitimate.
&#8220;I had $10,000 in cash in my pocket and my uncle sent another $25,000 when I was over there.&#8221;
In London, Rempel met some people and handed over the $10,000.
They met Rempel the next day with a suitcase. They said it had $10.6 million in shrink-wrapped U.S. bills. Rempel wanted more proof. His new friends pulled out one bill and &#8220;cleansed&#8221; it with a liquid &#8220;formula,&#8221; which washed off some kind of stamp. Rempel was told that process made the money &#8220;legal tender.&#8221;
&#8220;I was like holy crap, is that mine?&#8221; he said. &#8220;They said &#8216;yes sir, it&#8217;s yours.&#8217; It all sounded legit.&#8221;
Rempel returned to his hotel room clutching the formula and waited for the others so they could cleanse all his money. They never showed, and later told him they got held up. In the meantime, Rempel dropped the formula. The bottle broke. He called his contact who said he&#8217;d get more. Rempel returned to Leamington and waited.
A few weeks later Rempel got a call. They found more formula. It would cost $120,000.
&#8220;I thought, &#8216;let&#8217;s work on it, nothing is impossible,&#8217;&#8221; said Rempel.
His contacts were willing to meet associates in different countries to get cash for the formula. It would require several plane tickets, worth $6,000 each.
Rempel was told they collected $100,000, but still needed $20,000. There was a guy in Nigeria who had it, but another plane ticket was required. The contact later told him he could only get $15,000 and &#8220;begged&#8221; Rempel for the last $5,000.
Rempel borrowed money. He stopped making Visa and car payments.
They called a week later and said the money was ready to go. They just needed $6,900 for travel costs and to rent trunks to ship the money.
Later, the men called to say they were at the airport in New York. Security stopped them and they needed $12,500 for a bribe. Finally, Rempel had enough.
&#8220;I said, &#8216;no way I&#8217;m cleaned out.&#8217;&#8221;
Rempel, his parents and 10-year-old brother Ike drove to New York. They spent a day searching the airport for the men, with no luck. They returned home and called police.
&#8220;I really thought in my heart this was true,&#8221; said Rempel.
&#8212; with files from Dalson Chen


----------



## Double H (Jan 14, 2009)

here is another site that has a lot of fun at baiting scammers:
Welcome to the 419 Eater


----------



## BoblyBill (Jan 14, 2009)

LarissaPhotography said:


> My question is who actually believes that stuff to make it worth their time to compose the email?


 
My grandma is one of them.  She is getting to the point where she has gone off and gotten my Grandpa and herself into thousands of dollars in debt.


----------



## abraxas (Jan 14, 2009)

BoblyBill said:


> My grandma is one of them.  She is getting to the point where she has gone off and gotten my Grandpa and herself into thousands of dollars in debt.



That's terrible. I feel for her and I hope she has stopped.  There's someone I love very much that would probably do something like that- She's out buying a lottery ticket as I type.


----------



## icassell (Jan 14, 2009)

Thought you might want to attend this.

3rd Annual Nigerian EMail Conference


----------



## abraxas (Jan 14, 2009)

icassell said:


> Thought you might want to attend this.
> 
> 3rd Annual Nigerian EMail Conference



I'VE SIGNED UP AND FEEL I'VE LEARNED SO MUCH ALREADY.


----------



## stsinner (Jan 14, 2009)

icassell said:


> Thought you might want to attend this.
> 
> 3rd Annual Nigerian EMail Conference



That's funny as hell...


----------



## icassell (Jan 14, 2009)

abraxas said:


> I'VE SIGNED UP AND FEEL I'VE LEARNED SO MUCH ALREADY.



Good use of capital letters, Abraxas!


----------



## Battou (Jan 15, 2009)

I get a dozen or more of these things a week so I did not add too much to the conversation last time but god dammit, I just got another one supposedly from the FBI.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















> From:
> "Federal Bureau of Investigation" <fbi-headquarterswdc@onet.pl>
> Add sender to Contacts
> To:
> ...




...If I had a bank account I might have lol'd, but I don't, so it's little more than facepalm.


----------



## stsinner (Jan 15, 2009)

Battou, I'm curious about the folders you have created...

Quick Cash Cla... and Spies?


----------



## stsinner (Feb 10, 2009)

I just won a UK national lottery!!  Yahoo!!!

_[FONT=&quot]The National Lottery[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]P O Box 1010[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]Liverpool, L70 1N[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]UNITED KINGDOM[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot](Customer Services)[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]Ref: UK/9420X2/68[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]Batch: 074/09/ZY369[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]FINAL WINNING NOTIFICATION:[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]Dear Lucky Winner,[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]RE: BONUS LOTTERY PROMOTION PRIZE AWARDS WINNING NOTIFICATION[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]We are pleased to notify you the Draw (#1360) of the NATIONAL LOTTERY, Online Sweepstakes International Lottery Program held on  Saturday, 3rd January 2009.  The result of our computer draw (#1360) selected your name and email address attached to an e-ticket number (number withheld) with Serial number (5627635368/09) drew the lucky numbers: 09 19 36 37 39 49 (bonus no.10), which subsequently won you the lottery in the 1st category i.e. match 6. You have therefore been approved to claim your winning in cheque credited to file KTU/9023118308/09.[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]Your prize award has been insured in your email address and is ready for claims. To begin your claims therefore, you are advised to expeditiously contact our licensed and accredited claim agent for Overseas Lottery Winners within a period of 7 days (date of this email inclusive) for the processing of your winning and remittance to your designated bank account after all statutory obligations have been satisfactorily dispensed with. You may want to go through our online web result checker[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]http://www.national-lottery.co.uk/player/p/results/winCheck/winCheckerStart.do[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]http://www.national-lottery.co.uk/player/p/results/prizes/prizeAction.do?drawType=1&drawNum=1360&drawSeq=1[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]to verify your prize online with your numbers: 09 19 36 37 39 49[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]This promotion takes place twice weekly. Please note that your lucky winning number falls within our European booklet representative office in Spain as indicated in your play coupon. In view of this, your funds would be released to you by any of our payment offices in Madrid, Spain. Please be informed that claims not processed within the stipulated period may be forfeited to the pool without further notice. Our European agent will immediately commence the process to facilitate the release of your funds as soon as you contact him. You may wish to establish contact via e-mail with the particulars presented below sending the batch and reference numbers and these information below for quick verifications and release of funds. between the hours of 8.00am - 7.30pm on Monday through Sunday.[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]Overseas Claims Unit[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]United Kingdom Lottery Fiduciary[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]Contact Person: James Hollis[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]Email:[/FONT][FONT=&quot] jamesdhollis@officials.co.uk[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]_


----------



## Joves (Feb 10, 2009)

What I love at the Nigerian email confrence is the statement: Like most Nigerians you are proably finding that its increasingly difficult to earn a decent living from email. I love it they have an association to scam people. I guess it never occured to a single one of them that there are honest ways to make a living.


----------



## TwoRails (Feb 10, 2009)

So how does it feel to be so lucky!?!


----------



## stsinner (Feb 11, 2009)

TwoRails said:


> So how does it feel to be so lucky!?!



You know, I just don't know who to thank first..  I feel like the luckiest guy alive!  I don't know who entered my name in the lottery, as I have never been to the U.K..   Maybe Big Mike was feeling extra generous one day while he was out and bought me a ticket..  

I just can't wait to get my money!  I've already told my boss to kiss my ass and quit my job..  Monday I pick up my new Bentley!!


----------



## TwoRails (Feb 11, 2009)

LOL -  Maybe _two_ Bentleys!?!


----------



## stsinner (Feb 13, 2009)

:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:

*Nigerian web scam bilked Utah out of $2.5M*

Experts: 'Their IT people should have known better.'
By Nate Carlisle
The Salt Lake Tribune

Posted: 02/12/2009 05:23:01 PM MST


 Thieves apparently used a Nigerian-based scam to steal $2.5 million from the Utah treasury, covering their tracks by usingintermediaries and a church address.  
  A_  Salt Lake Tribune _ review of the names listed in a search warrant as receiving or transferring money have names of African origin or connections to that continent. Michael Kessler, president of Kessler International, a forensic accounting and investigation agency in New York City, said the thieves appear to have used a simple scam that originated in Nigeria about five years ago. 
  The Utah theft is the first time he's seen a government victimized.  
  "Their IT people should have known better," Kessler said after reviewing a copy of the search warrant Thursday. "It sounds like any kid could have done this." 
  In one case investigated by Kessler's firm, thieves used computer software transmitted by e-mail to monitor financial information input by the chief financial officer of an Ohio insurance firm. Once they had the information, they diverted insurance payments to their bank account. About $1 million was stolen. 
  At least one address listed for the perpetrators in an affidavit filed with the warrant appears to be false. While it lists a Duncan N. Ongaga living on the second floor at 18 Union Ave. in Irvington, N.J., Irvington police detective Chris Jenkins on Thursday said the address is for a church -- and there's no second floor. Irvington police have no 
Advertisement

record of someone by that name.    John Reidhead, the director of the Utah Division of Finance, on Wednesday said his division has added procedures to verify direct deposit information and made other changes to prevent future fraud. 
  The search warrant, made public this week in Salt Lake City's 3rd District Court, said someone in August obtained a vendor number for the University of Utah's design and construction department. They then forged the signature of the department's director and submitted paperwork to the state of Utah changing the department's bank account information. 
  Fraudsters logged onto a state Web site and submitted invoices to the state on behalf of the campus department. When the state paid the invoices, the money went to a Bank of America account in Texas. 
  The thieves reaped $2.5 million before the bank called the state to inquire why such large payments were going to the account. 
  The search warrant says the Texas account was opened by a man with a Minnesota driver's license. The warrant also makes reference to a truck driver, and a search of business records shows another name in the search warrants has a registered trucking company in Arlington, Texas. 
  Kessler said the thieves may have recruited intermediaries to open the accounts and transfer the money. The account holders may not have participated in the theft itself or known where the money came from, Kessler said. 
  Once the money moved to Texas, the warrant says, several checks were written to various people.  
  Attempts to contact any of the people listed in the search warrant Thursday as receiving or transferring money were unsuccessful.


----------

